# I pushed my boyfriend!!



## MAidenhail (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh man. Im pretty upset. I have lately had very troubling bouts of depression and anger when Im around other people. I just feel so crazy I cant explain it. IT mostly goes away but its overwhleming and feels out of my control. Well during one of these episodes my boyfiend who is an incredibly gentle and wonderful man came over to me to like sit on me or something to get close and cheer me up and I pushed him away, not hard but disrespectfully. He was upset and we talked about it. But then today I had another one of my moods and he was being cheery and what have you and we both stopped walking to let the other person go through a door and I got so irritated I pushed him and said go!. Again, not hard, just disrespectfully. Again he was mad, and hurt. but I just had to leave because I was so upset with myself thinking IM this monster who abuses their lover. I felt the worst I ve ever felt in my life. I dont know what to do or what to think. ANy help I really need it thank you.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

1) I would say sorry to your boyfriend.

2) Talk to your doctor about the issues

3) Talk to a psychologist about what is going on deep down.

You are physically and verbally abusive, and feel less and less in control of it. Get any medical help that can identify the true issue and help you cope.

draconis


----------



## MAidenhail (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you. As this was an old post Id thought Id check to see if anyone said anything. Ive worked things out with him and thankfully he was understanding and since then IVe been really determined to put things into perspective when Im feeling so emotional. Im highly considering a psychologist but I have felt very well lately so well see.. Thanks.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I wish you the best of luck, often we bury problems that create others and we can't put a finger on it. Sometimes it is just stress and a need to have a friend or place to vent. 

We are always here to listen.

Never be afraid to ask for help, sometimes the stuff that is buried is the last things we think of when problems come up.

draconis


----------



## Delphi (Nov 28, 2007)

Stress, anxiety and depression often lead to hair-trigger tempers and irritability. I suggest you take a hard look at your life - what is out of balance, what is stressing and depressing you? Most people would suggest seeing a doctor, although I don't think medication is necessarily the answer. Personally I've found meditation and relaxation exercises more helpful (and safer). It takes practice but you can learn how to calm yourself and stop the anger before it even arises.


----------



## Green-Moo (Feb 5, 2008)

I find that I get like this occassionally and know how you feel. In my case it is the wrong time of the month coupled with stress whcih triggers a hair trigger temper & bad behaviour. It is unfortunate that it is those closest to us who are most likely to get the brunt of it when it happens. Thankfully my partner does realise what's going on, but it doesn't stop him being hurt & surprised when it happens.


----------



## daggydoo (May 8, 2008)

Sherk the movie remember the onion. Well depression is much like this in that the real person is inside and they covered with layers. So both you and your partner must remember when you are suffering form your depression it real is not you it just one of the many layers in which you have to work through.
Now this does take time and there is nothing wrong with seeking pro. help once every 3-4 months.


----------



## Liza (Jan 2, 2008)

Sometimes I find that the persons who we should love the most, they are the ones who get the brunt of our bad feelings, while we try to put out the best for others.


----------



## Need help2 (Nov 2, 2014)

I too have done this to my boyfriend. I'm so regretfully sorry that I'm beside myself. I think the part that hurt me the most was the fact that I so deeply hurt him. I know if I continue on, I will lose him.

I know with me it's a deep down anger and resentment that I hold for his ex-wife and issues that I am to afraid to discuss. I also know that I have lots of stress and anxiety in my work life and we just went through a long period of him being unemployed and I felt taken advantage of. 

Your post really helped me into understanding that I am not the only person that feels like this and that now I know that am suffering from anxiety and some depression. Thank you again!! I know it's time to go get help before I lose the best thing in my life.


----------

